# 97 (ZG)Grand Cherokee Factory Alarm



## philreynolds (Oct 14, 2007)

i don't know if you can help, but i'm having problems with my 97 (ZG)grand cherokee factory alarm when changing the main car battery.Even now i've put a new battery in, when i start the car the alarm seems to keep kicking in (even tho the immobiliser disarms fine)
The old battery was dead, so i'm thinking that the alarm system needs a reset?
Ta
Phil(newbie in UK)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*

Hello Philrenolds!
Try this for chits and giggles, remove power and let it sit for ten minutes then restore power with ignition on. See if this fixs the problem.
Also you could try finding the fuse for the alarm and disconnecting it too, only if it has nothing else on the fuse that might also be disabled in the process.
link for you too
http://forums.cnet.com/5204-7811_102-0.html?forumID=78


----------

